# Found 2guinea pigs



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,my brother in law came round to ours tonight with 2 guinea pigs he had found in a box.they looked well apart from they had some sort of baldness which had sores.hes given them carrots and a water bowl for now.is there anything else he can do.hes going to take them to the vets first thing tomorrow.what will they do just take them off him or will he have to take them back home with him and pay for treatment?Any advice is welcome!thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

It would probably be best to phone your nearest small animal rescue, I'm not sure the vets will treat them if they aren't owned or they will expect you to pay for treatment.

You could try giving your local RSPCA center a call to see if they can help, but don't hold your breath with them because sometimes they aren't very helpful lol.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

What does your brother want to do with them? Is he hoping to keep them? If he's hoping to keep them then take them to a vets, baldness and sores sounds like mites but it's not always the case. He will be expected to pay vets fees. Will also have to find suitable housing - hutch/cage and bedding, guinea pig pellets, hay and an assortment of veg as the basics.

If he's not planning to keep them contact any local rescues as soon as possible. If he can get them to a rescue centre early enough chances are they will have an opportunity to get them to a vets from there, or else will have equipment to treat the condition themselves. If a rescue can't be found quick they may still have to be taken to a vet and he may still be charged.

He needs to find somewhere suitable for them to stay in overnight. A cardboard box they may well get bored and chew out of meaning a game of piggy chase in the morning. Have plenty of towels or blankets in the chosen space for bedding and warmth.

As for the sores, a small amount of savlon is guinea pig safe.

Good luck.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like mites but could be a number of skin conditions, they really need to see the vets as they'll be uncomfortable and sore. If your brother is willing to keep them, they are a big commitment and expensive to keep then he should be able to take them into the vets and pay for the treatment. I would think its worth reporting it to the RSPCA as a case of neglect regardless of what happens


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

2 guinea pigs found in a box? if people dont want their pet they should find them a nice home or take them to a rescue centre.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

emma20 said:


> 2 guinea pigs found in a box? if people dont want their pet they should find them a nice home or take them to a rescue centre.


A ferret rescue found an Iguana in a cool box dumped outside their door...


----------

